# Achat MacBook Air Apple Store Canada, Montreal ?



## Olivier.w (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je vais cet été au Canada, à Montréal, et je vais en profiter pour m'acheter un nouveau MacBook Air.

Est ce que quelqu'un sais si sur l'Apple Store Canada les prix son hors taxe ou TTC ?
Et si c'est du hors taxe quel est le taux de la taxe ?

Et la devise c'est du Dollar Canadien ou US Dollar ?


----------



## scherel (30 Janvier 2012)

Olivier.w a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais cet été au Canada, à Montréal, et je vais en profiter pour m'acheter un nouveau MacBook Air.
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un sais si sur l'Apple Store Canada les prix son hors taxe ou TTC ?
> ...



- Dollar canadien
- Prix sans taxe (comme aux USA je pense)


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

J'ai passé 6 mois à Montréal en 2010, et voici ce que je pense de ton projet :


C'est bien le $CAD et non le $USD, mais les taux sont sensiblement les même
Le cours de l' a beaucoup baissé ces derniers temps par rapport au $, ce qui fait que la réduction lié à la devise locale est de "seulement" 24%
Tous les prix sont HT, pour les avoirs TTC il faut rajouter à TVQ (Taxe de Vente au Quebec) et la TPS (Taxe sur les Produits et Services)
Pour faire cela en toute légalité, il te faudra déclarer ton achat à la douane (>400$CAD). Cela fait, tu pourras donc te faire rembourser les taxes locales (TPS+TVQ) mais tu devras t'aquitter de la TVA française de 20%
Au global, si tu fais ça dans les règles de l'art, tu bénéficieras au maximum d'une remise de 4% lié au cours du $CAD pour te retrouver avec un MacBook Air en clavier Qwerty Canadien...

Comment dire... ahum... bref.

Si tu ne veux pas le déclarer, tu t'exposes à un contrôle inopiné au cours duquel, s'il arrive, tu devras justifier pourquoi tu as un MacBook flambant neuf avec clavier Qwerty non déclaré dans ta valise, au risque de devoir payer une amende en plus de la TVA.

Tu trouveras bon nombre de posts sur ce forum qui en parlent et où tu pourras voir que beaucoup choisissent de prendre le risque de ne pas déclarer. C'est à quitte ou double, surtout en été, période de vacances.

à toi de voir...

Sinon, l'Apple Store sur la rue Sainte Catherine est sympa


----------



## benete67 (30 Janvier 2012)

j'ai acheté un mbp au US pour 30$ ils te passent un clavier AZERTY. 
Autre solution c'est de passer par l'apple store suisse mais l'économie réalisée est substantiel prix d'un mba 
1118.12937 Euros .


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Janvier 2012)

benete67 a dit:


> j'ai acheté un mbp au US pour 30$ ils te passent un clavier AZERTY.
> Autre solution c'est de passer par l'apple store suisse mais l'économie réalisée est substantiel prix d'un mba
> 1118.12937 Euros .


 
Dans l'apple Store de Montréal, le délai est d'au moins 1 semaine pour obtenir un calvier Azerty (en plus des 30)... pour des vacances ça peut être juste...


----------



## benete67 (31 Janvier 2012)

effectivement .


----------



## scherel (3 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas le déclarer, tu t'exposes à un contrôle inopiné au cours duquel, s'il arrive, tu devras justifier pourquoi tu as un MacBook flambant neuf avec clavier Qwerty non déclaré dans ta valise, au risque de devoir payer une amende en plus de la TVA.



Je viens de rentrer des US avec un MBA flambant neuf. Suffit de le mettre dans une housse et le présenter au moment des contrôles comme un ordinateur personnel que tu as depuis longtemps.


----------



## benete67 (4 Février 2012)

je suis rentré de nombreuses fois des US avec des produits flambant neuf et oui il suffit de ne plus les avoir dans la boite d'origine et basta . je me suis fait contrôler avec un vaio et un mac book pro et pas eu ne serait-ce qu'une remarque du douanier.


----------



## Olivier.w (5 Février 2012)

Merci pour ces réponses et j'ai calculer mais la différence de prix de vaut pas le coup.

Donc je l'achèterais en France avant mon départ.

Espérons que les nouveaux models arrivent bientôt car j'ai fais tomber mon modèle actuel. Il marche nique mais il y à un choc sur le coin haut gauche et je peu plus l'admirer! ça m'énerve!


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Février 2012)

Olivier.w a dit:


> Espérons que les nouveaux models arrivent bientôt car j'ai fais tomber mon modèle actuel. Il marche nique mais il y à un choc sur le coin haut gauche et je peu plus l'admirer! ça m'énerve!


 


C'est pour ça que tu veux t'en acheter un autre ??

...
tu me le donnes ton modèle actuel si tu ne t'en sers plus ???


----------



## vince4501 (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Les prix sont hors taxes, ajoutez 15%
le taux de change est actuellement de 1,30 soit :

1 Euro = 1,30 Dollars CAD

Il était de 1,40 il y a 1 mois environs, à surveiller d'ici cet été...

Lors de l'achat à l'apple store de Montréal, si achat PRO (avec un nom de société et une adresse) remise de 5% sur place.

Récupération d'une partie des taxes lors du départ du canada

Arrivée en France, je n'ai pas payé de taxes, donc très bonne affaire... près de 25%.






Olivier.w a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais cet été au Canada, à Montréal, et je vais en profiter pour m'acheter un nouveau MacBook Air.
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un sais si sur l'Apple Store Canada les prix son hors taxe ou TTC ?
> ...


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Février 2012)

Comme quoi, le jeu en vaut parfois la chandelle... 

Parfois moins...


----------

